
Ask HN: What Career Is Right? - shadowknight
 I am 31. I have been working in a call center for over 5 years at the same position. My pay is not very good. From day one I never liked this job.<p>I just want to quit this job and start afresh.<p>I have no CS background. What career is right for me?<p>What should I learn to improve my life?
======
AnimalMuppet
> What career is right for me?

That's hard for us to answer. What are your skills? Talents? Interests?
Training?

> What should I learn to improve my life?

Learn to do something that you like better (and that pays better). That could
be an enormous number of things. Without you telling us more, it's hard for us
to say more.

You sound like you think CS might be the direction. You can start exploring
that direction, to see if you have any talent and interest in that area. It
might be a good second step. (I think the first step is to take an honest look
at what you like, and what you're good at.)

~~~
shadowknight
In past I have spent time learning coding, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, php. But I
am not very much skilled in any one.

Currently priority is generating more income.

